# What's a good source board



## Daisy (Feb 18, 2014)

I could use some advice on sources, as advice on crappy gear doesn't get me anywhere. Bunch of buttmunches in the game selling bunk gear. AML is one of them. Even though most of us are in favor of bending a few rules, we shouldn't be ripping each other off. I've been out of the gym for a while and no longer have any valid sources. Any advice?


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 18, 2014)

This isn't a source board and we don't discuss sources here sorry


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 18, 2014)

I think the best labs are all private, so you will need a personal referral.  This is not a source board, and I honestly don't know of any that I would trust.  Anyone with a web site or that advertises publicly is probably not your best bet.  My only recommendation is to make friends.


----------



## event462 (Feb 18, 2014)

Read the forum rules brother. everyone here is incredibly helpful with almost any info, it's just there are certain things that can't be legally be discussed. Here's the link to forum rules.

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2511-Forum-Rules-sticky


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 19, 2014)

I think "good source board" is an oxymoron or misnomer. If they need the advertisements and open source policy to attract business why would you want to use them? Quality speaks for itself...nobody goes to buy a Ferrari bc of a magazine ad they ran in motortrend magazine. The brand will speak for itself.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 19, 2014)

I as well wish this thread could be answered. but unfortunately they are right. only way to get anything you know is quality is through someone else. I've been ripped off before and I'm sure it'll happen again. I guess time and experience is the only answer. money. that too. thank God taxes are in!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 19, 2014)

Isnt he in the uncensored section?  And....he did ask for advice which was given. Although his question is unanswered if he actually reads other topics in this section we have talked about bad sources.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 19, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Isnt he in the uncensored section?  And....he did ask for advice which was given. Although his question is unanswered if he actually reads other topics in this section we have talked about bad sources.



I moved it to the uncensored section, it was in anabolics.  I read it as asking for advice, not outright asking for a source so I cut him some slack.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 19, 2014)

Google......


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Google......



^^this....... Process of elimination, time, due diligence. Read everything you can, stay away from eroids for gods sake.

Find a home board not a source board, and pay your dues.


----------



## shenky (Feb 20, 2014)

Network, network, network and don't jump the gun. I've jumped the gun and it is no fun (no rhyme intended)


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm looking for a good smorgasbord


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 21, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I'm looking for a good smorgasbord



The asian buffet in Renton is awesome we are talking all you can eat seafood, and teriyaki, crab rangoon... Dang im getting hungry


----------



## Reisem (May 15, 2014)

If only it was that easy


----------



## DreamChaser (May 15, 2014)

it's easier than alot of people make it out to be just can't jump the gun..


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 15, 2014)

Willwork4sex.com


----------



## Get Some (May 15, 2014)

Is it just me or is anyone else tired of seeing people post that this is "not a source board"... the guy never said this was a source board! 

He did originally post it in the wrong section but all that happened was it was moved to the correct one. talking about places to find sources is legal, although not recommended as long as you can avoid sending someone to a private source. There are several good overseas sources, but they are harder to find. Why? because good sources that have been around for awhile are harder to find for a reason! That's why they are still around!


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 15, 2014)

I think dumb questions on sources should just be deleted.


----------



## speech (Aug 21, 2014)

bangbros.com


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 23, 2014)

xptovix said:


> For those interested in a good lab contact me.
> 
> Thank you.
> Best Regards.



Ill take oral


----------



## Maijah (Aug 23, 2014)

speech said:


> bangbros.com


Mmmmmmmm....Asstraffic


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 23, 2014)

I know this is old thread and predates the open forum rules that allows this type of post in the "uncensored forum."

OP is approaching this topic clearly looking for a source which attracts scammers like this post.

My question is are these the kind of new members that UGBB wants to attract?

It seems that neither OP or scammer boy add value to the board.  And, if this behavior is tolerated we're going to see more of it.

Does any one believe that openly asking for a source, how to find a source, or a source board are acceptable topics?

It would seem to me any encouragement of this behavior will actually attract law enforcement or other unwanted attention to UGBB.

It's one thing to discuss the all the aspects of steroid use; how to cycle, compounds, diet, and workouts.  They are legal in many parts of the world.

But to openly encourage posting topics that are steroid acquisition oriented in places where it is not legal to me seem problematic regardless with forum its posted in.

The previous rules that discouraged this behavior made (and still makes) a great deal more sense to me.





xptovix said:


> For those interested in a good lab contact me.
> 
> Thank you.
> Best Regards.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 23, 2014)

Here is some great gear http://www.flexcart.com/members/elitefts/default.asp?cid=204


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 23, 2014)

xptovix said:


> For those interested in a good lab contact me.
> 
> Thank you.
> Best Regards.




I'm Looking for a good chocolate lab. Good blood lines and not gun shy. Do you have what I am looking for?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 23, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> I know this is old thread and predates the open forum rules that allows this type of post in the "uncensored forum."
> 
> OP is approaching this topic clearly looking for a source which attracts scammers like this post.
> 
> ...



This kind of stuff is strictly limited to the underground forum Transcend. I can understand your frustrations but this is exactly why Admin made this sub-forum. 

Admin and POB want to attract more members. Obviously we'd prefer not to have to deal with scammers and whatnot but that's unfortunately a part of the game. The staff here is always looking out for the member's best interests. If we see a scammer we take care of him. Period. 

The flip side of the argument to me is yes ppl come solely looking for a source but a good deal of them are newbs. As veterans of the game, our responsibility is to educate whenever possible and when the new member is open to being educated. 

I've never asked for a source personally but that doesn't mean the thought wasnt in the back of my head. I just knew better whereas some don't. So let's take the time to educate those that are open to it and if they aren't we can still give them the right advice regardless of if they accept it or not.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 24, 2014)

xptovix said:


> 1st never cheated anyone, i do not need it . Anyone who says the contrary is because he wants to sell their low-quality products, or fake products.
> I came to this forum to advertise one of the best brands out there, not to hear lyrical comments of frustrated dealers.
> 
> Ps: Now if you'll excuse me...



lol

If you knew the guys here, you would know that none of them are 'dealers' as you say.  No one trusts your product as you are unproven at best, and probability states you are a scammer. This is the game, if you've been around for any length of time you should know this.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 24, 2014)

xptovix said:


> 1st never cheated anyone, i do not need it . Anyone who says the contrary is because he wants to sell their low-quality products, or fake products.
> I came to this forum to advertise one of the best brands out there, not to hear lyrical comments of frustrated dealers.
> 
> Ps: Now if you'll excuse me...



Why hijack the thread? Go start your own in the uncensored forum where you can introduce yourself like a normal human and not come off like a sleezeball used car salesman. And the argument that anyone with negative comments about you must be a rep is tired and old. Find a new line.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 24, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> I know this is old thread and predates the open forum rules that allows this type of post in the "uncensored forum."
> 
> OP is approaching this topic clearly looking for a source which attracts scammers like this post.
> 
> ...



This discussion has been beat to death repeatedly. The forum stays. No changes. It serves it's purpose and is no threat to our members. And everyone is free to say what they want.  Any person who decides to post up asking for a source is asking to get scammed. If they don't want to heed the warnings of the experienced members then that's on them.

Tranny don't read this as though I am scolding or being condescending. I just want to be clear about my points above.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 24, 2014)

Xptovix,  you won't do well here. You've insulted a very well liked Admin.  You need to bounce, and take your scamming plans elsewhere. .


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 24, 2014)

xptovix said:


> Hey HollyWoodCole, no one knows anyone on the web  this is the game for you not for me.
> My game is to serve the athletes, like it or not.
> 
> PillarofBalance, what is your problem? lol
> ...



Well you're off to a good start. Seems like youve worn out your welcome, so why don't you just go elsewhere


----------



## graniteman (Aug 24, 2014)

xptovix said:


> Hey HollyWoodCole, no one knows anyone on the web  this is the game for you not for me.
> My game is to serve the athletes, like it or not.
> 
> PillarofBalance, what is your problem? lol
> ...



I can only interject that if you're a businessman you have no business sense. A good businessman does not come to ''possible'' customers (in your mind anyways) and start by insulting them and alienating everyone. A good start would have been to study your potential customer base if you did this you would have seen this is a ''no sourcing board''. 
Just thought I would try and help you with your future endeavors whereever they are


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 24, 2014)

Doc and POB.  You guys already know I respect you and this board.

I remember the old SI days.  I will admit it had a different feel.  It seemed closer and more cohesive.  Where rules were made and enforced.  There was less patience for new members (less than 10 posts) asking for a source info or if they did they were immediately banned.

I've stated my position multiple times.  I believe the old way was the better way.  However, I will no long oppose it.  I understand a decision to move in another direction.

I will however continue to speak my mind on the uncensored forum when someone "ask for it" by being a dumb a$$......just sayin......

P.S. xptovix - be aware you are fooling no one.  You've made a mistake by openly posting your scamming intentions.  Now everyone knows.



Docd187123 said:


> This kind of stuff is strictly limited to the underground forum Transcend. I can understand your frustrations but this is exactly why Admin made this sub-forum.
> 
> Admin and POB want to attract more members. Obviously we'd prefer not to have to deal with scammers and whatnot but that's unfortunately a part of the game. The staff here is always looking out for the member's best interests. If we see a scammer we take care of him. Period.
> 
> ...





PillarofBalance said:


> This discussion has been beat to death repeatedly. The forum stays. No changes. It serves it's purpose and is no threat to our members. And everyone is free to say what they want.  Any person who decides to post up asking for a source is asking to get scammed. If they don't want to heed the warnings of the experienced members then that's on them.
> 
> Tranny don't read this as though I am scolding or being condescending. I just want to be clear about my points above.


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 24, 2014)

xptovix said:


> Hey HollyWoodCole, no one knows anyone on the web  this is the game for you not for me.
> My game is to serve the athletes, like it or not.
> 
> PillarofBalance, what is your problem? lol
> ...



Can this fuk just be banned already....


----------



## SHRUGS (Aug 24, 2014)

Holy Shit I think I have gyno! Can someone please help me?
!SHRUGS!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 24, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Doc and POB.  You guys already know I respect you and this board.
> 
> I remember the old SI days.  I will admit it had a different feel.  It seemed closer and more cohesive.  Where rules were made and enforced.  There was less patience for new members (less than 10 posts) asking for a source info or if they did they were immediately banned.
> 
> ...



Thank you Transcend. And in case my post was ambiguous in regards to speaking your mind, that will never change from the old SI days. You are always free to express your opinions no matter what they may be. I apologize if my post came across as if you couldn't do that.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 24, 2014)

What an asshat.  Good riddance.


----------



## jyoung8j (Aug 31, 2014)

Good question lol


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 3, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> This kind of stuff is strictly limited to the underground forum Transcend. I can understand your frustrations but this is exactly why Admin made this sub-forum.
> 
> Admin and POB want to attract more members. Obviously we'd prefer not to have to deal with scammers and whatnot but that's unfortunately a part of the game. The staff here is always looking out for the member's best interests. If we see a scammer we take care of him. Period.
> 
> ...



Great balanced post as per usual doc


----------

